# Dynamic LED indicators



## Vista58

I paid extra for the S LIne trim which gives LED headlights and Dynamic Led indicators.
So why are they only dynamic and flowing on the rear indicators and basic static flashing on the front? Or is this a fault and the front should be dynamic too? Sure I have seen a You Tube video with dynamic flowing indicators front and back...?


----------



## mplgaus

I believe the Dynamic front indicators are only with the Matrix LEDs.


----------



## ZephyR2

Think you only get them when you specify Audi Matrix LED headlights (an extra £945 to you) .....

Audi Matrix technology provides maximum and precise illumination at all times without dazzling other road
users whilst minimising energy usage. The Matrix LED units each incorporate 12 separate controllable LEDs which form the high beam
and can be individually shut off when sensors detect traffic ahead or approaching, to 'divert' the beam around other road users without
diminishing its effectiveness. The vehicle uses information from a camera to detect other road users and identify the appropriate
lighting required. Also includes:
- Dynamic front and rear indicators which sweep from inside to out
- Headlight cleaning system (8X1)
- Light and rain sensors with auto-dimming rear view mirror (PU7)


----------



## Toshiba

I believe you can just recode the lights to make them sweep.


----------



## noname

Yes dynamic lights are only for matrix led but you can use the vag to change them


----------



## Toshiba

Change it with a VAG - cool, i'll have the mistress hop on it...


----------



## sherry13

Would it be at all possible (Manu and/or Toshiba) to explain a bit more about VAG (god I hated writing that) to those knuckleheads like me who really, er, don't know what you are on about. Or maybe send a link. I am sure there are also others who are as interested in this box of tricks.

Re the sweeping lights, yes, the dynamic front ones are yours for an equally dynamic grand as part of the fancy lights package (my words, not Audi UK's). The S Line has the claw-like LEDs which is one up from the Sport... but the next option is the Matrix and that's where you get the light show.

Oh look - here are some rear ones in slow-mo.






Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## can_quattro

VAG-COM, which is now called VCDS is a product from Ross-Tech:

http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/


----------



## noname

I'll post something as soon as I have the new cable...actually I have nothing to activate so I didn't buy it before..but it's always useful!


----------



## Toshiba

sherry13 said:


> Would it be at all possible (Manu and/or Toshiba) to explain a bit more about VAG (god I hated writing that) to those knuckleheads like me who really, er, don't know what you are on about. Or maybe send a link. I am sure there are also others who are as interested in this box of tricks.
> 
> Re the sweeping lights, yes, the dynamic front ones are yours for an equally dynamic grand as part of the fancy lights package (my words, not Audi UK's). The S Line has the claw-like LEDs which is one up from the Sport... but the next option is the Matrix and that's where you get the light show.
> 
> Oh look - here are some rear ones in slow-mo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


When i saw VAG i couldn't help myself...

VAGCOM is basically a cable you plug between your laptop and the diagnostic port of the car. You install RossTechs (the cables maker) software on your laptop and it allows you to configure parameters of various controllers (parts) of the car. this allows for functions to be enabled to disabled features. Some people call it recoding, its not recoding as such, you are simply setting binary flags through a UI. You have no access to the actual software code.

Makes sense??


----------



## Vista58

Thanks for all the replies. I got LED all weather lights package but not the matrix ones. Bit of a disappointment only doing the rear ones...lol

Could my Audi dealer just re-code it for me when they service it next?


----------



## deeve

Look at it this way, you're never going to see them in operation so why worry about it?


----------



## Toshiba

Dealers wont generally change coding on the car, but you can always ask...


----------



## SpudZ

Toshiba said:


> Dealers wont generally change coding on the car, but you can always ask...


I suspect I know the answer...


----------



## Toshiba

i suspect, you suspect correctly...


----------



## AdamA9

Did anyone change these in the end via VAGCOM, and is anyone in the south with the software? Apparently it only runs on Windows...


----------



## A stanyer

So does this mean if i have sweeping rear indicators but normal fronts i can change the fronts to sweep with VAG

Thanks


----------



## AdamA9

A stanyer said:


> So does this mean if i have sweeping rear indicators but normal fronts i can change the fronts to sweep with VAG
> 
> Thanks


Apparently so.


----------



## noname

actually, I didn't find the coding for dynamic front led yet...


----------



## RussB

I would imagine that it is not possible to code the front lights to work.
The dynamic indicator will probably cost a lot more than a standard one so I cant see Audi just putting them in for fun and not connecting them up.

I am quite annoyed as I have just ordered my TT and being the S Line I assumed front and back were dynamic.
However I would not fork out £950 for the Matrix lights even though they are pretty cool.
For that extra money I choose reverse camera and park assist.


----------



## noname

Forget them for the front lights..I tried many parameters but nothing to do!


----------



## Mr R

Pretty sure I've seen posts on the interweb about switching the front ones on with a bit of coding and know-how.


----------



## noname

It's not a coding, is a unit to connect between the car and the lights and it allows to produce the same effect!


----------



## Igonher

And any news about how to enable dynamic rear indicators with Xenon plus?

I've been looking and I found just adding a module between the car and the lights


----------



## noname

That module is perfect but not cheaper! I'm waiting new vag next week then I'll look for you request!!


----------



## Templar

To activate front dynamic indicators via vagcom would be a great find but I wouldn't be surprised with Audi that there'd need to be another module for the fronts as well as the rear...then recoded.


----------



## ReTTro fit

I believe the fronts can be activated but only with matrix lights

I'm gonna have a play on my brothers new q7 with vcds

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## noname

Are standard with matrix,I have them


----------



## gogs

ReTTro fit said:


> I believe the fronts can be activated but only with matrix lights
> 
> I'm gonna have a play on my brothers new q7 with vcds
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


Be interested to see how you get on with this Lea, would be a nice function if it can be enabled 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamA9

Templar said:


> To activate front dynamic indicators via vagcom would be a great find but I wouldn't be surprised with Audi that there'd need to be another module for the fronts as well as the rear...then recoded.


Why would there be? The indicators are individual LEDs just like the rear. You're just changing the lighting pattern rather than introducing a new component.


----------



## noname

Ok but the parameters that allow to enable the indicators are hidden so you add the module or you wait someone who can find these parameters


----------



## ReTTro fit

Hidden on what version of vcds ?

"Wait for someone to find the parameters " ??? 
I expected more from you manutt 
Finding it / working out yourself is half the fun !

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ReTTro fit

Another thing to consider is variants of said module 
Would be good to establish a list of who has what

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## noname

Ahah yes I know you're hoping something from me!!
Before I tried with 14.10.2 but from next week I have a newer version..I'll try!


----------



## noname

check my thread Vag codes thread


----------



## The Yeoman

Anyone get this coded successfully on the non-matrix LED fronts?


----------



## noname

As I said on my vag thread, since I already have matrix led, I need someone who wants to try the coding..they are many many parameters to change.. The first led dimmed then the first on and the second dimmed then the third and so on
Anyway, I don't think someone will try them!


----------



## The Yeoman

ManuTT said:


> As I said on my vag thread, since I already have matrix led, I need someone who wants to try the coding..they are many many parameters to change.. The first led dimmed then the first on and the second dimmed then the third and so on
> Anyway, I don't think someone will try them!


Can you send me the parameters? I'd be happy to try..

THanks


----------



## noname

The Yeoman said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I said on my vag thread, since I already have matrix led, I need someone who wants to try the coding..they are many many parameters to change.. The first led dimmed then the first on and the second dimmed then the third and so on
> Anyway, I don't think someone will try them!
> 
> 
> 
> Can you send me the parameters? I'd be happy to try..
> 
> THanks
Click to expand...

viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1086825&hilit=dynamic+lights&start=45
the post with a long list..


----------



## artyk

Sorry for answer to this post that hasnt been active for a while. Just wondering if theres any news on activating sweeper indicators on front. i just got my new tt but i didnt know theres two types of leds... so i got the non matrix and i really want to know if i can activate it


----------



## noname

Isn't possible I'm sorry...
For the rear just add a wire and buy new rear lights, for the front, you need to buy matrix led (about 2.000€) and maybe some unit then there is the possibility that matrix function doesn't work or work correctly..I don't know yet because no one has tried!
I only know a guy that replace led with matrix on A8


----------



## giusemanuel

I did not understand, for the rear indicators is it necessary an additional module?
I have basic front xenon led.

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## noname

There are on internet some external module that added on the rear light, can generate a sort of dynamic turn indicator, it's not the same as the original but it's a plug and play thing with no rescue to damage anything..
Or the radical solution is to buy new rear light, add the missing cable from led to main unit..BUT, there is the need to check some wiring schemes if the main unit for car with xeno is ready to accept dynamic indicators


----------



## giusemanuel

ManuTT said:


> There are on internet some external module that added on the rear light, can generate a sort of dynamic turn indicator, it's not the same as the original but it's a plug and play thing with no rescue to damage anything..
> Or the radical solution is to buy new rear light, add the missing cable from led to main unit..BUT, there is the need to check some wiring schemes if the main unit for car with xeno is ready to accept dynamic indicators


Ok manu, thank you for the explaination.
But, "ready to accept dynamic indicator" you want to say ready for coding for dynamic indicator?

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## noname

I mean electrically..because sometime a unit can be different for some connections depending from the optional..
what I think is even if your is ready, 200€,at least, are too much for a led effect..


----------



## giusemanuel

ManuTT said:


> I mean electrically..because sometime a unit can be different for some connections depending from the optional..
> what I think is even if your is ready, 200€,at least, are too much for a led effect..


I fully agree your think. If is it possible enable dynamic light whith vagcom cable ok, otherwise nothing.

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## jryoung

The ODB-Eleven https://obdeleven.com/ (get the Pro version, which gives you the full coding ability) is a cheaper way into VAG coding if you have an android device


----------



## noname

It's a useless post of advertising and useless to the case right now


----------



## tommyknocker

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## noname

yeah today I'm nervous! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------

